# Whitish grey worms



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

White/grey worms on the inside of tank; only notice them on the glass when tank glass has some condensation on it.. Here is a picture... It's right above the right hand side of the mushroom.. 

Concerned that they might start taking over as i have noticed a increase in these


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

please use this discussion:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/281209-slugs-white-worms.html


----------

